# Another Viper 5901 Thread



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

First of all I wanna say i did do some research before posting. But they are still some fuzzy areas I need cleared up. And this forum seems to have some very knowledgeable and helpful people so I thought this would be a great place to ask.

The supplies I need (I think):

1. The alarm its self

2. 10 gauge wire for power and ground of the main unit.

3. Soldering stuff

4. 555XW or a Xpresskit PKALL

#4 is the part where I get confused. I know I need one But I'm not sure which one. I think I need the first one because I have a key to turn, not a button. It sounded appealing though to be able to keep vehicle's factory immobilizer AND have a remote start.

It seems people usually do a bunch of add-ons but I think I am going to just keep it simple for right now because this will be my first alarm install. Later though, I may have some fun with it...

Oh, and it's a Toyota Highlander 2003. That might be important


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's a link to all the wire color codes
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~24927

The unit comes with enough wire, I always get my main connections from the ignition harness(under the dash) if the key cylinder is on the column I will remove the shroud. I use t-taps and male and female spades for hook ups as they are faster, soldiering is the best way to go. But if you sell the car, you will not be able to remove it in five minutes. 
Also pretty sure the 555X uses an extra key that is left inside the unit to simulate the key being in the car, so you have to make sure that you have a key and that you have extra's as well. Lee will chime in with some pointers as well!
mporettim Welcome to the forums!:wave:


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you for the link Jaggerwild.

Well on the sonic electronix website it said this in the description :

"... which learns the secure code from the Key Cylinder Module & the repeats it when remote start is activated, _eliminating the need to leave a key in the vehicle_."

So I guess I can use either the 555X or the PKALL without the need to leave a key in the car.

I think I'll go with the PKALL so I can keep the use of the immobilizer. My worry was that this wouldn't work on car but I read this review:

"... I like it a lot on my Highlander 08 and the idea that I don't have to give up key (it is learning your key instead of leaving one in)...."

Does the PKALL sound good?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

OK,
Its has been a while sense I have been under a dash(thank god, my back can't take it) so as long as the 555 says that you should be good to go. As it will learn the code then your done, not certain you need both but if you have the factory immobilizer then best to get the latter (PKALL).


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

normally I use something called a passlock that mimics the signal from the key and links it inline so your vehicle thinks the key is present when there is no key at all. When you get in, you put your key in the ignition and turn it to the "run" position and drive off.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright thank you for the advice. Passlock is for GM vehicles right?

Now I just gotta wait for the stuff to come in. I'll let you know when it does!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes passlock is for GM let me know what you have and I can tell you the part number you need.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

its a 2003 Toyota Highlander 3.0L V6


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Fortin Key-override-all is what you need. This does not require that you leave a key in the vehicle. The electronics (once programmed from your actual key) mimics the bypass code. I used this on my Tacoma and it is a nice unit.

Here is the link to the installation guide:

http://ifar.ca/en/vehicles/toyota/highlander_-_kluger/2003/files.html


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You need a DEI 1100X:

Toyota/Lexus interface 2003 and up
The 1100X interface module is used when installing
remote start products in Toyota and Lexus vehicles
equipped with a factory immobilizer. The 1100X
allows for easy interfacing between the remote start
and the factory immobilizer, while maintaining the
integrity of the OEM system. The 1100X provides a
valid code to the vehicle whenver it is remote started,
but does not affect the immobilizer system during normal
vehicle operation;


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

oh, I sort of already ordered the DEI PKALL but the description sounds about the same. I think it might be the newer model or something. On sonix the 1100X said discontinued but I found it other places. 

Actually did some more reading and now I'm not sure. I think the PKALL will work but maybe won't maintain the immobilizer for my vehicle like I wanted. Maybe the 1100X would have been better... Well I'll see what info says that comes with it. Should be here by the weekend.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Woo! The alarm came in today.

3 day weekend + little homework = alarm install


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or alarm install + frusteration = dDrinking Binge!!!


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

:laugh:, well we'll see I guess. Either one will work


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Scope it out and plan before you start cutting and soldering. That'll give the beer time to get cold. If it's anything like my Tacoma the interior panels and fasteners are good quality and come apart (and reassemble) well. Not so much my last truck (Chevy S10). :-/ And take breaks when you get tired or stuck. Been there done that. One more piece of advice is to catalog your install in some fashion for future reference. Chances are you won't need to get back into it but you never know. And things get fuzzy with time. Good luck!


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, I'm am for sure going to plan it out and read the booklets that came with the alarm. I'm sure it'll will take me awhile but I'll be careful to do it right the first time


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

How's the install going? Hope it's going well. I'm having a cold beer waiting for reports. I hope you get a chance to have one tonight, too.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I finished it but its to late to test/program it so I'll wait for daytime. Crossing my fingers for it to work


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I would never be able to wait until the morning to test it. I would be to anxious.. but that's just me :smile:


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

SUCCESS!! It is working perfect. First the remote start wasn't working but I hooked up one wire wrong, fixed that and now its flawless. Now I can enjoy that beer...:grin:

Now I've got to get the power locks working. I could do it through a relay in the driver's door but I was looking at other modules hoping they would be easier. Does anybody know anything about the XK01. I believe that will do the power locks AND window roll-up for my car. 

I can use the XK01 and the PKALL bypass module at the same time right?
Could the XK01 roll up all four windows or just the 2 front ones?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats! Have another beer! My Clifford Matrix system came with a door lock relay satellite box but I don't know the DEI part number. Probably find it easily enough online. I'm kinda surprised the Viper doesn't have onboard door lock relays. But then I was surprised to need a relay satellite on my Clifford system. Can't help with the window roll up. Never saw enough point to that to bother looking into it.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Raylo said:


> Congrats! Have another beer!


Well, if you _insist_, I don't want to be rude. :smile:

Yeah the window thing isn't _that_ big of a deal, but it comes with the door lock module and it would be cool. And I have left a window down before on accident so there is a small use for it.

I can't wait for a cold or hot day so I can actually use the remote start with a purpose. Woo, come on winter


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, on my last vehicle with RS I used it only in the winter. But on this vehicle I also use it on hot days. I park far out in parking lots, like at the grocery store, and give it a start when I walk out the store's door. Just 30 seconds or so with the a/c on is enough to purge that incredibly hot air out of the ducts and have reasonably cool air coming out of the vents. Damn, I must be getting soft in my old age! ;-) It'll need a longer run in the winter after sitting the day at work. But these remotes have tremendous range so there's a good chance you can start it up from your desk 5 or 10 minutes early. And flashing (or steady if programmed that way) parking lights while running after R/S help you find the car in a cold dark parking lot.

Question for you and Lee and Jagger... does the window roll up module let you roll the windows up with the remote? Like if you leave the windows cracked on a hot day can you then roll them up remotely when a storm is rolling in? That might be a worthwhile feature... save me a long walk down several floors and back. Or even better.. hook it up to a rain sensor so it shuts the windows when the rain starts (and system is armed). OK, I am getting oiut of control here....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Raylo said:


> Yeah, on my last vehicle with RS I used it only in the winter. But on this vehicle I also use it on hot days. I park far out in parking lots, like at the grocery store, and give it a start when I walk out the store's door. Just 30 seconds or so with the a/c on is enough to purge that incredibly hot air out of the ducts and have reasonably cool air coming out of the vents. Damn, I must be getting soft in my old age! ;-) It'll need a longer run in the winter after sitting the day at work. But these remotes have tremendous range so there's a good chance you can start it up from your desk 5 or 10 minutes early. And flashing (or steady if programmed that way) parking lights while running after R/S help you find the car in a cold dark parking lot.
> 
> Question for you and Lee and Jagger... does the window roll up module let you roll the windows up with the remote? Like if you leave the windows cracked on a hot day can you then roll them up remotely when a storm is rolling in? That might be a worthwhile feature... save me a long walk down several floors and back. Or even better.. hook it up to a rain sensor so it shuts the windows when the rain starts (and system is armed). OK, I am getting oiut of control here....


 Yes,
Though it has been a while, you can hook it up so you have control and can crack the windows open or just wide open or roll them up a little or all the way. Not sure with DEI as the only units I have hooked up were code alarm but I would think DEI has just as many features if not more.
Basically you use the extra channels from the high dollar remote starters, also there are channel adders out there(you can use a relay to add channels to a remote control).


----------

